# meet in lancaster pa?



## southpoleman69 (Aug 12, 2008)

looking for a meet in lancaster pa. just trying to find some people who have audio interests. See alot of car clubs around me, with crap ass systems and would love to be able to actually talk with people who know a 12 inch xplod is the greatest thing in the world


----------



## southpoleman69 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bump


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

Where at in Lancaster?


----------



## southpoleman69 (Aug 12, 2008)

wherever, idc, just wana meet some people like i said, who enjoy sound other than sony lol


----------



## southpoleman69 (Aug 12, 2008)

bump

eeb, ygpm


----------

